# Clone/heal not working - nothing happens at all - help please



## judderman62 (May 12, 2013)

Hi all

Well once again lightroom frustrates me more than anything else on earth is capable of - do the developers design it to do this on purpose ?

I am trying to remove a seagull from an image. 

I click on the clone/heal, leave it on heal and when I place the circle over the seagull, the other circle goes over plain sky but the seagull does not get removed.

is there some setting needs changing somehwere ? Is my software broken ?

many thanks

Mike


----------



## clee01l (May 12, 2013)

Heal attempts to blend the target circle with the source circle. Clone attempts to replace the target circle with the source. Both of these options feather the result to zero at the circle edge. In addition to the Clone/Heal choice, there is a percentage slider that determines what percentage of the result circle will come from the target circle.  Begin by moving that slider to 100% and then back off from that value until an acceptable result is achieved. Many of my clones use a setting of around 90%. I would never use the Heal option for the task that you are attempting.


----------



## judderman62 (May 12, 2013)

I have no such percentage slider - to clarify I am on lightroom 3


----------



## judderman62 (May 12, 2013)

ahhh it says opacity - that worked - it was down at zero for some reason

thanks a million


----------

